# Newb from St Augustine



## ManOfTheCloth (Jul 28, 2021)

Howdy! New member here. Grew up in JAX, lived in ATL the last 18 years, and moved back to NE FL (St Augustine) last year. Fishing out of a 2016 Hells Bay Glades Skiff - on the fly as much as possible, spin if it’s blowing hard. Holla at me if you want to hit the creeks.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in St. Augustine here too. Sent you a PM. - Drew


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Flagler Beach here, but I’m not a fly fisherman.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

Great area to fish. I moved from there to New York two years ago and miss the fishing.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too.


----------



## damanlee (Nov 24, 2012)

sweet boat!


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome and Sweet glades skiff! Good luck out there fishing.


----------



## Cmurphy (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice looking boat!


----------

